# I am sad because I lost my pigeon...



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I feel a little bit silly about this..but I am very sad because I lost my pigeon Rainbow.  
In reality she was never mine.. I found her in a parking lot with a broken wing and after a month of looking after her... she has heal and left when my son left the door open.  

The orininal idea was to let her go, but as time went by, I grew inlove with my pigeon and now that she has left I find myself thinking of her a lot.

I never thought I would grow so attached to a pigeon.. but I have always admired birds and their unique freedom, so I was not about to take that away from a healthy bird.

The day she left, she was playing with me.. she was flying back and forth which makes me feel better because little by little she learned to fly again..
she could hover in one spot and then make a sharp turn the opposite direction.

That makes me fell that she will be safe from predators.

I have a few questions to you pigoen lovers...
Will she ever come back to visit?
Will she be safe after being fed at home?
Do you know where can I buy a new pet pigeon in Ontario Canada?

I will await anxiously for some postings!

Rainbowlover


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Been there, done that!*

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo4.html

Found my first one George paralyzed out by the air conditioner out back of the office. He didn't make it, but I liked the little fellow so much that I contacted the animal shelter, and sure enough in about 3 weeks they got a pigeon in with only one wind, they couldn't release him so they would of offed him if nobody adopted him. He's a great little bird, you might want to contact you local animal shelter or humane society and get yourself on the list for adopting a pigeon - maybe you will be as lucky as I have been.

NAB


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Rainbowlover,

Thank you so much for helping nurse Rainbow back to health. They are such sweet birds that it is hard to avoid becoming attached to them.

Do not be surprised if she comes back to visit you....I would keep an eye out if I were you. She may certainly return to say "Hi" and for a good meal.

If she was a full grown pigeon, used to foraging for food on her own, she will probably have no problems. The ones that can have problems foraging for food are the rescued hand raised babies who have not an opportunity to develop any "street smarts." This is not the case with Rainbow, so I am sure she will be fine.

As far as getting a pet pigeon....we have sections here in our forum where you can look for birds for sale or birds needing to be adopted. Also, we have many great Canadian members who may be able to advise you.

Thanks again for all you have done for Rainbow....hope you get to see her again.

Linda


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

Dear Nab,
Sorry to hear about your pigeon and glad to know you found a new friend. I can hardly wait so try this loving experience again.

I have left a pet carrier that I bought for her outside with a plate full of delicious bird seeds. So far no signs of her... It snowed last night so I was hopeful to see her come back. When I drove through town I looked for her in the same parking lot where I found her but I did not see her.

I also saw a bunch of pigeons flying above the buildings and I could not help to think that she was there... 

At the beginning she was totally surrendered to her destiny, so she allowed us to make a brace out of a sock for her wing.. we would put it on and take it of to allow for some exercise and on again. 

She never pecked at us, but as time went by, she grew more and more distant. We learned to respect her space, but we would play with her.
A few times she made angry noises when we tricked her into getting in the box where she slept until I bought the pet carrier.

I truly hope I can see her again. 

Thanks for the wonderful suggestions and hope you give me. I am stock with pigeons for life! 
Rainbowlover


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello Rainbowlover,

There are a number of pigeon lovers in our group who live around Toronto who might be very glad of the offer of a home for an unreleasable rescue pigeon!

The saddest thing about being involved with pigeon rescue is that there never seem to be the resources to house pigeons that can't fend for themselves in the wild because of broken wings and similar injuries. 

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*

You did a fine job of caring for Rainbow. It is very hard to see them go. You can almost be assured she is watching over you & very well may come by for a visit. I have a few pigeons that I cared for & released, one I released two years ago, that still come by each day for breakfast & a bath. 

My suggestion would be to adopt a non releasable pij.
I have six rescued non-releasable pijjies ranging from a show pigeon to the most common pigeon, one being blind. They are all treasures & bring such joy to our family.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope your little friend will come back. Many times they do. 
I had some rescues come back after weeks or even months.
I suggest to have his meal always prepared.

Reti


----------



## Ameer (Feb 9, 2005)

*Thank you!*

There will be always a soul in this life, Rainbowlover that still here & hovering in freedom because you were there to help heal it's wing! God bless ya ..  

Meteb


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you all for your messages!  

I think of this as a support group, with all of you knowing what I am feeling.

*I will always be looking up to the sky to look for my rainbow...*
I sure hope she comes back.. and believe me.. YOU WILL ALL KNOW!  

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

As of now, I am in the process of looking for a new pigeon and with it come hundreds of questions... 
Will s/he adapt if it is an older bird?
Can I train him to be handled by more than one person?
Is it ok to touch and hold it?
Can I teach s/he tricks?
Is a hen friendlier than a cock?

....
All help you can give me with this subjects will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rainbowlover,

I think that the right pigeon will bond with itsowner whether it is rescued as a squeaker or as an adult and whether it is male or female. 

We all have had different experiences with pigeons. I have over 40 rescues, but was still taken by surprise when I was brought an injured adult white male feral pigeon who from the very beginning showed that he understood human beings by bowing and nodding at me and at his rescuer. 

He is a pigeon that thrives on human company, cooing as soon as a human enters the room and showing great interest in everything we do.

He arrived in October and used to be incredibly aggressive towards my hand if I put it near him. Now he will sit on my shoulder and let me hold him and stroke him.

I have tried putting him in the aviary with other pigeons but when I place my hand against the mesh he flies to it and begs to be brought back inside.

Whatever his background was, he was a pigeon that needed a human being to love him!

Cynthia


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh GREAT! You are hooked =)

I have released all my ferals after rescue and rehab. They have all come back. Sometimes it took months before I saw them again. Keep your eye out. Although none of them come back in the house any more (with the exception of one), there are always new faces to grace my door step.

Many of us members take our pigeons on trips, let them eat at the table with us, let them roam around the house, under the couch, play with our children, and if our spouses have been nice to us, (husbands or wives, etc..) we might even let them play with them too. =)

Some ferals just don't like to played with. Others live for it! The more you are around one, the more your life gets better! They are funny, and smarter than what people give them credit for.

I think you have the bug, and I hope we will be seeing you around here. This is a great place for information and sharing your pigeon life with others that actually CARE that you have a pigeon! Yong


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

*Hope Is In The Air!!*

Dearest Young and Cynthia,
You both bring tears to my eyes. I thank you for the hope. Young is right!
I AM HOOKED! 
I now think I have the need to find the one pij that *"will pick me" * as his/her pet. )

I teach Ancient Civilizations to kids on grade 5 and I would love to teach them more about these amazing birds and how they were the first "air mail".

I wish I can bring my bird to schools and let the kids learn to love them and appreciate them for what they are... SMART AND LOVING.

I hope with all my heart I get to see my rainbow again, even if from a far...

She was and will always be special in my heart.

She made me realize how vulnerable we all are and how sometimes you just have to surrender to your fate.. and hope that someone takes care of you.

Thanks for your comments. 

I will be here all week long..and maybe forever!!
GREAT SITE TO HANG AROUND..


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Just a side note...I take my daughter's pigeon and others in to her school. The kids just love it, and the teachers always thought that pigeons were only grey, and only feral. They had no idea of the diversity that is out there. Enjoy! Yong


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

I must admit I did not know much about pigeons until Rainbow came to my life.
My need to help her got me reading about pigeons and I came across this amazing site. I found a whole community that revolves around pigeons and I found help in your resources part!!! 

I want kids to learn more and appreciate this special creatures.
I am all excited about the prospects... 

I want everybody to look like this..  
he he he


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I hope you find a new friend soon! I too wasn't well versed in pigeons until Dudley my rescue feral came into my life. They are truly amazing creatures! He was able to change alot of peoples perspective on pigeons. Everyone who comes into contact with him can't believe how he plays with toys and is so loving and tame for a "wild animal". He's the love of my life  
Here's a link to me and my best friend!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=649&stc=1


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Pete, you seem to be so peaceful the two of you! Good photo!
Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a beautiful photo Pete. As Suz says, it is perfectly peaceful.


Cynthia


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you Suz and Cynthia,
I'm happiest and most relaxed when I'm sitting with Dudley giving him his neck and head rub. We have a special bond that I wish everyone had to chance experiance, it's truly amazing how a person and a pigeon can make each other so happy.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Oh yes Pete, I had this kind of bond with my first pigeon who lived with me for 15 years! 
Suz.


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

*Wow!*

Dudley looks so much like Rainbow!!!
She also had the beautiful multicolour neck with gray wings. She did not have any dark marks. Her feathers were almos all the same colour.

I used to carry her like you are. 

I miss her and I am looking for a bond like that soon.

I will try to get you a picture soon!

I feel happy!
Love the picture!
Rainbowlover


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great picture Pete.  
Love Dudley's pose. Too adorable.

I have that 'special' bond with Pij, that's priceless. I would hold him during his seizures & when they were over he would fall asleep on my chest with his head nestled under my chin. Thankfully he has fully recovered, but we still have our 'quality time' each morning where he nestles under my chin & tells me quite a story.  

Such incredible companions.

Cindy


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice picture pete! Good to have a friend like that huh? =) Yong


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

*Here Is The Famous Rainbow!!*

Isn't she lovely?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rainbow is, indeed, a lovely bird, and I hope s/he pays you a visit soon!

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

What a sweet face, no wonder you miss her! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Yong


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

She is indeed a beauty, I pray she comes back for at least a short visit to let you know she's well. We've all been blessed with the honor of having a special pidgie in our lives. Your time with Rainbow might have been short but the warm memories will last a lifetime, I know mine will


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Rainbow is very beautiful and also distinctive. I am certain that you will meet again.

Cynthia


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you all. 
I am going downtown today and I hope I see her. 
The day is snowy and I have no idea where they hide with this weather, but hopefully I fed her enough to be strong during this harsh weather. 
The only hope is that.. spring is on its way!
HOPE IS IN THE AIR... 
Montse


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

*Great News! And Question..*

Hello everyone,

I have wonderful news. 
A nice lady from Toronto has offered me two feral pigeons!!
I think I was lucky that Rainbow did not die on us since we knew nothing about pigeons, and now *I MAY GET TWO!!!!*  

I am asking for all the help I could get. Advise, suggestion, necesities, medications, etc., etc., etc. 

I need to know EVERYTHING to be a good caretaker.
Can you all help me please??

I also need to know if there is anyone out there who has a pet raven or crow.
Where did you get it (if any)?
and how well do ravens or crows get along with pigeons?

All the help will be very much appreciated.
Thank you all.
Montse (Rainbowlover)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rainbowlover said:


> I need to know EVERYTHING to be a good caretaker.
> Can you all help me please??


Of course we will! There is a tremendous amount of good information here at pigeons.com about general care, feeding, housing, and such. But ask away with any questions.



> I also need to know if there is anyone out there who has a pet raven or crow.
> Where did you get it (if any)? and how well do ravens or crows get along with pigeons?


It's illegal to have crows or ravens as pets, for starters, so be very careful! I also would not put corvids and pigeons together. E-mail me privately if you have a crow/raven situation, please.

Terry


----------

